# I guess it's official...



## Tom B (May 11, 2011)

Paula-

Good luck you are where I was last year at this time. Now I am expanding to 10 hives and am thinking about quitting my regular job so I can spend more time beekeeping and continue to expand. I made every mistake last year and even invented some new ones, both of my colonies still survived and even produced 50 lb of honey. They are both still going strong this year so these 2 will become 4 this year.

Keep it simple, join a local beekeeping association. Someone told me there are "bee-havers", "bee-keepers", and "bee-meddlers". I am trying to be a bee-keeper.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Paula Buls said:


> As I finished installing them I asked for prayers of gentleness and forgiveness for what ever mistakes I will inevitably make and asked them to help me learn how to not be a keeper but rather a supporter.


I'm sorry if this seems rude (and I hope it doesn't), but your statement about the prayers piqued my curiosity a little, are you Native American (or do you practice a Native religion)?

As far as the hives, congrats on getting your bees into their new home! Now the *real* adventure begins! ...don't worry too much about the mistakes you have made/will make; as Tom said, we've all made just about every mistake in the book during our first year, I'm personally partial to making double-mistakes on Sundays! :lpf:

Oh yeah, Tom, I think I'm DEFINITELY a bee-meddler, rofl ... can't ever leave well enough alone.


----------



## Paula Buls (Dec 4, 2011)

robherc said:


> I'm sorry if this seems rude (and I hope it doesn't), but your statement about the prayers piqued my curiosity a little, are you Native American (or do you practice a Native religion)?


Not rude at all and thanks for asking. I may have some native blood back there somewhere but that doesn't make me native american. I do have a number of NA friends and they have been kind enough to share some of their ceremonies and ways of praying with me. To me it just makes sense to be respectful and reverential to our fellow denizens of the planet. I suppose the awareness of the inter-relatedness of all life is part of what has attracted me to working with bees.

Cheers,

Paula


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Paula Buls said:


> To me it just makes sense to be respectful and reverential to our fellow denizens of the planet.


I couldn't agree more there, and I think it's really cool that your N.A. friends shared their religious affections & ceremonies with you....AND that you were respectful enough to appreciate it!  I don't practice any N.A. religious aspects, but I try to be religious about practicing their respect for the planet, and all of its inhabitants.


----------

